

How to make your startup launch a success - balajiviswanath
http://theagni.com/2011/07/17/how-to-make-your-startup-launch-a-success/

======
balajiviswanath
Are there other tips in launch marketing that could be added?

~~~
rsiqueira
What about basic legal issues on starting a startup? Any info in how to
register brand name? If you have a good domain name, can it be lost if brand
name is not legally registered ? Needs to be registered somewhere (like in
Delaware) ?

~~~
balajiviswanath
Trademarks are the way to protect your brand name. Here is the link to get you
started in the US - <http://www.uspto.gov/trademarks/index.jsp>

------
conradr
Most interesting tip here is using visually to create infographics.

